# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Remembering other dreams while dreaming

## notsonormalchic

This may have been covered already, but how many of you guys remember other dreams while dreaming.  It's like I have another life in the dream world.  I'll remember things and relate to them just like I do in real life, but they are not real life memories, only "dream memories".  Just wondered if other people do the same.

----------


## Seeker

Happens to me all the time.  It is like you said,  having another life in a dream world.

But you know what is really weird.  In my dream world, I have solve the problems of anti-gravity and the energy shortage.  Problem is, I cannot remember enough of the details to bring them back to the waking world!

----------


## notsonormalchic

OMG!  I solve major problems (in my personal life and society as a whole)  all the time in my dreams.  And I usually do like a "note to self" to make sure I remember when I wake up, and I'm all excited because it's so huge, but when I wake up I remember everything except for the solution.  It's like I block that out or it's a case of "I'm not ready for that yet".   Weird.

----------


## DAL9000

I occasionally remember "other" dreams while dreaming, or other memories... More often than not these are fake memories generated by the dream... It's pretty weird really, to have a memory of something that never happened, with your brain creating it on the fly...

----------


## Silver Sphere

> _Originally posted by DAL9000_
> *I occasionally remember \"other\" dreams while dreaming, or other memories... More often than not these are fake memories generated by the dream... It's pretty weird really, to have a memory of something that never happened, with your brain creating it on the fly...*



Oddly enough, I know what you're talking about.  After I wake up I'll think back on some of the "memories" I was having while asleep and realize that nothing like that ever actually happened.

----------


## phantasy

That occurs to me also. But when I do remember other dreams while dreaming, I begin to think I've dreamt it before.
Like, I remember faintly while I dream, that this has happened it another dream earlier.

----------


## evangel

This happens to me all the time. I especially remember ways of doing certain things - these memories I usually recall on a more subconscious or instinctual level, rather than a conscious level... like how to create fire or ice, or how to heal, or how to "conjure" something that I might need like a defensive tool or weapon... Even in these dream worlds where there are seemingly no rules, I think we still subject ourselves to rules whether we realize it or not.. and part of this is based on our limited understanding (and memory) of what the dreamworld(s) consist of.

----------

